# grassy plants...



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

im planing on designing a 150gallon planted tanks for my piranhas currenly i use java moss to cover up my substrate ... (cause i dont want anything being bare) does anyone have an idea of what other species of grassy plants should be used ?

thanks.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

You can also use "Ophiopogon Minima" which is a 'grass' type plant who have minimum light requirements.

Here are some pics of it:

pic 1:

Jim


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Pic 2:

Jim


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

husky jim! doesnt that die on you mate? i dont have much luck with those


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

I tried them but they got eaten!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Looking for grassy plants?

Try vallisneria: they come in lots of shapes, colors and sizes, but are quite harddy (as long as they have enough light), and are very useful to create some shaded area's in your tank.

Some random pics I found on the net (not my own!):




























And check this for tons more pics


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

oh nice nice here is a pic by one of takashi amano's creation im having problems tho in identifying the grass that he uses any clue ?....


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Dunno but it looks cool!! Would be a pain in the arse me thinks when it comes tcleaning with the mess Ps make!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

*jah maan:* I believe that hose are "Lilaeopsis" and if so it is a very difficult plant which requires a lot of light!

*rbP NUT:* It's not that difficult keeping the specified spiecie...

Jim


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

thats an awesome tank but I imagin its hell to clean. I really cant say enough about the differnt types of java ferns. But a lot of people are snobs :laugh:


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> "Lilaeopsis" and if so it is a very difficult plant which requires a lot of light!


 hey man if you say difficult are you refering to the ammout of light or is there more to it ??


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

jah maan said:


> husky_jim said:
> 
> 
> > "Lilaeopsis" and if so it is a very difficult plant which requires a lot of light!
> ...


 Yes i meant the Amount of light!!!!









Jim


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> Yes i meant the Amount of light!!!!


 in that case that wouldnt be too hard to do i guess.... heh


----------

